# A question



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

As you all know I have a black Poo and a chocolate phantom Poo. A question yesterday about cleaning eyes got me thinking. All my previous dogs have been black or have had black noses and black skin around their eyes ( as does Max) . Their eye gunk has also been black. 

Phobe has a brown nose and brown skin round her eyes. Her eye gunk is fawn. 

If eye gunk is just dirt etc washed out by the 'tears'.....why is the colour different? 

Do your light coated dogs with black noses have black round their eyes? What colour is their eye gunk? 

This has got me quite interested scientifically.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie had a black nose, it's now brown as are her eye rims. Her eye crusties are dark brown.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Harley is fawn coloured with a black nose he tends to have dark brown eye gunk and quite bad tear stains x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy has a black nose and black eye gunge


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I do hope you're going to collate all our replies into some sort of Dave Gorman graphic presentation


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is cappuccino in colour, with dark brown eye bogies!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Only in Cockapoo world would we all be sitting here typing these bizarre things on a Sunday night


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I do hope you're going to collate all our replies into some sort of Dave Gorman graphic presentation


Will try, but need far more people to reply.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's gunk is liver just like her skin/leathery bits. Nina's gunk is dark brown - her nose used to be black now it's just black around the edge and grey/pink/brown in middle and her eye rims are black as are her pads.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey - black nose, black eye stuff!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is like a silver and has a black noes and her gunk is black..Haa haa all this is very interesting


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has faded red fur round the eyes, has a faded brown nose and has tanish coloured eye gunk. This is riviting. let us know your results.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My son had a theory that it followed the fur colour, but this is obviously not so, from the replies on here!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Well... Miss Lills has one black and one white eye (fur obviously!). Any eye bogeys in either eye tend to be dark brown / black. 

Saying that, the skin around her white eye is black and her nose is black too... so maybe the theory holds?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well to be really scientific about it we'd have to know the age the gunk because it does change colour as it dries.  This is giving me visions of all of us getting carbon dating machines and spending hours dating and colour matching eye gunk.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good point Fairlie and also the sort of dust the dog is exposed to.....some of the colour must be muck because essentially it's just some sort of mucous discharge isn't it and that would be clear. Poppy spends her life with her nose glued to the ground and our soil is rich black and peat based. In Oxfordshire the soil can be brick red, are there any poos on here from there?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes soil tests actually make more sense. We match here, light brown is the colour of our dirt roads.


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bella is cream coloured, with black nose and eyes, her eye boggers are also black.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer and Lexi both have black around their eyes but their nose changes colors in the winter. Beemer's eye gunk is black/brown. Lexi's is like silver/grey glitter glue when wet and dark grey when dried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

It is simply amazing how all of us grown and very smart people of the modern world can sit around all day for three days talking about eye boogers,,,,,,Haaaa Haaaa. I'm sorry i just had to say it ..or should say the devil made me do it haa haa


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting point there! Jasper's is black and steffi's was brown and she had a brindle coat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have been researching and I think haemeglobin may have something to do with it. Animals produce a substance called porphyrins, which is a by product of the break down of the red blood cells. It's excreted in urine, saliva and tears, so my theory is that dogs with brown noses etc excrete less iron making their gunk less pigmented. Iron being rust coloured it accounts for the reddish tinge found on the fur of light coloured dogs. Staining where they wee, lick and cry. Apparently contact lens solution is a good way to remove it. That's the best I can come up with to date.


----------

